# Car Trio - Orange Crate, Dragula, Tony Nancy Roadster



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I am not a huge modeler, but I do like 1960s kits of 1960s cars...

One of my favorite old kits is Revell's two-in-one Tony Nancy set. This is the Roadster... It's one of the best engineered old kits and the fit is still flawless once you get past the usual clean up. The instructions have you build the chassis, seat and body in halves around each other. I found you can build the whole chassis, fit the assembled seat in place, and also slip the completed body over the chassis. This makes painting and seam filling much much easier. The decals in the kit are not real accurate and are incomplete. I don't know how the original decals are, but these are missing the "Tony Nany" name on the back body (shown on box art) and some other white markings. Oddly white is on the decal sheet so its not like they saved money by skipping a color... Most of the painting was done with Tamiya spray cans. 



















AMT's Dragula built OOTB. This is a pretty simple, somewhat crude kit. I will build another one later and try to fix it up some. Much detail from the real car is missing (roll cage) or wrong (handles drawn on the side of the casket are flat), etc. The hard plastic wheels take some putty and sanding. Much of the chrome work should be gold not silver, too. Paint is Testors Gold lacquer spray paint.



















The Revell Orange Crate reissue. I tried using Krylon Aluminum and Duplicolor Chrome on the chassis and engine with mixed results. The stuff rubs off and turns grey when you handle it. The wheels are the kit's own chrome. Still looks nice so far. This is a very tricky time consuming kit to build.


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice Tony Nancy!!!

That kit is next on my build list. So THANK YOU!!! for the hints about the build. I've read the directions and i was hoping that i could get around building it in halves.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

pejota said:


> Nice Tony Nancy!!!
> 
> That kit is next on my build list. So THANK YOU!!! for the hints about the build. I've read the directions and i was hoping that i could get around building it in halves.


To expand a bit... you can build the chassis halves no problem. I cleaned up each half first, then glued them together. Same with the seat. You can angle the seat into the completed chassis. I painted the two separately, then fit the seat into the chassis. If you use an assortment of Flat, Gloss and Semi Gloss paints (Tamiya makes all of them) you can get a nice realistic look. The one thing you have to do differently is not to glue the rear axles/transaxle into place. But, you can fit the two halves in from the outside after you get the body in place. It seems like the body will be a tough fit, but its not. Little pins around the firewall lock it all in place. You might want to make sure the top deck fits how you want it before you glue the two halves. I had to sand the deck a bit. For the most part, everything fits very well and it was a fun build. I think the sequence I used was like this - chassis, seat, engine, firewall, body, rear axle.


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

Djnick 66 how did you get steering wheel too look like real wood ---dom


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I just used a dark, neutral brown color for the rim of the wheel. I think its Tamiya Gloss Brown acrylic. It's a good dark shade without a lot of red (real wood is rarely red). I do not know if the real car had a wooden wheel, or if it was leather, etc. But the instructions said "brown".

For cars with more wood or wood paneling, I use brown but also add wood grain using tan, black and/or grey.










I used the same techniques here on my Aurora Batman tree... its lighter and you can get the idea of how to do the grain better.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Those look great - thanks for sharing


----------

